# Computers and Internet in Egypt



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am just wondering I am taking a new lap top for my business however I prefer the traditional tower so I can have a large screen and hook up my speakers so I can listen to music.

Are these more expensive than the UK - and should I import a new one in a box and how do I go about doing this - is it excess baggage, do I need to declare it, is it best to say it is new / used etc?

Also what is the best method for "always on" high speed internet and does anyone know the best ISP together with upload and download speeds?

Each time I have been to Sharm I have nearly wanted to cry and it involved me sitting in reception with an ethernet cable and I could only do so between 7pm to 8pm

Please let me know 

Thanks


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Vodafone, Link and TEdata far as adsl goes. I never had good experience with TEdate OR Link. Nowadays I am on Vodafone and they do offer a array of packages for what suit your needs. 

Dongle wise however I don't like the Voda.. had to many 'high' bills since the usage montoring was not adding in things like torrants, youtube etc which meant I was never fully aware how much in my monthly allowance I was using until a whacking big bill came my way! 

Etisalat I heard good on far as Dongles go. You can buy like a years subscription which then allows you unlimited usage etc. High speeds. However not everywhere has a good coverage. 

As for pc's it don't seam to be a lot cheaper than the UK anymore. However you may get something a little better for your money since your not paying a ton of tax on your product. I recently brought myself a new laptop to replace my tower pc since I'd be leaving soon and I looked at the pro's and con's into buying one here or UK. Found I could get slightly better specs for my money here than I can in the UK. But it is not a huge difference! 

I know of two websites that could give you an idea price wise for pc's etc, I'll pm you the link.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

SHendra said:


> Vodafone, Link and TEdata far as adsl goes. I never had good experience with TEdate OR Link. Nowadays I am on Vodafone and they do offer a array of packages for what suit your needs.
> 
> Dongle wise however I don't like the Voda.. had to many 'high' bills since the usage montoring was not adding in things like torrants, youtube etc which meant I was never fully aware how much in my monthly allowance I was using until a whacking big bill came my way!
> 
> ...


Hey well I think that answers it, much appreciated 

My webpage is image intense and there are lots of things that I change etc as my suppliers get the grand idea to change labelling and just so before I am ready to move when light levels are utter crap to take photos 

I got the link thanks :clap2:

I just hope that if I do have ADSL or wireless the set up instructions are not in flippin' arabic setting up my router in English was miracle


----------



## Maureen_Elfar (Dec 7, 2010)

My boss (who is a Brit!) highly recommends Etisalat .... Apparently they have the best packages.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

For the desktop computers, the best way to get a high performance desktop computer in here (If that's what you're looking for anyway!) Would be that you choose the components yourself and then ask for it to be assembled (And note that the components sold in here are basically sh!t quality in most cases!)....And I'm sure that you'd definitely be ripped off big time if you did this, specially if you did that in Sharm, so my suggestion? Get the computer case from UK and buy the rest of the low profile components from here (Display, keyboard and mouse, etc.).

The speakers.........Few stores sell the high quality ones if you're looking for those, and I'm not sure about the UK prices, but a "nice" set of speakers would cost you at least 1,200 EGP in here, there are sets of speakers that cost less than 100 EGP, but listening to anything coming out of those will probably make you wish you're born deaf if you're into being "loud" 

As for the internet connection, I'd recommend Etisalat for both the ADSL and the dongle options, TEData is a huge joke.......


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I kinda went a step further far as sound goes. I brought one of those like cinema sound systems for my tv. The surround thingys. That caters for my tv, dvd and pc! As well as hdmi on my pc to connect up to my tv. I have my own little cinema here! lol 

My neighbours must love me sometimes! 

I agree with DeadGuy on the TeData add in Link and Mobini to that also! 

Sadly your find the internet cost here are higher than the UK for high speeds.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone I can't thank you enough I am very grateful and it is exactly the answer I am after :clap2:

Etisalat it shall be - however as for building any computer I am not that clever and don't trust anyone to build one for me I have no idea what Frankenstein machine I would end up with 

I will just get one ready made and inspect the box to make sure it's sealed and test it in store to make sure it's working and I am not walking out with a box filled with sand and bricks anything is possible in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Thanks so much everyone I can't thank you enough I am very grateful and it is exactly the answer I am after :clap2:
> 
> Etisalat it shall be - however as for building any computer I am not that clever and don't trust anyone to build one for me I have no idea what Frankenstein machine I would end up with
> 
> I will just get one ready made and inspect the box to make sure it's sealed and test it in store to make sure it's working and I am not walking out with a box filled with sand and bricks anything is possible in Egypt




You will not have to check your computer box if you buy from a reputable shop.
Any guy I have ever had to check my computer has been 100% fine however I have anything that needs doing done in the house with me or my houseboy watching.. but I would be very reluctant to leave my computer with anyone in the UK either.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You will not have to check your computer box if you buy from a reputable shop.
> Any guy I have ever had to check my computer has been 100% fine however I have anything that needs doing done in the house with me or my houseboy watching.. but I would be very reluctant to leave my computer with anyone in the UK either.


Thanks I trust nobody in Egypt more so after living here on this forum for a while it's like a mini window into hell.

If the land sharks don't get you ones in the sea will 

I am nuts for going and not choosing somewhere in the EU like Spain or Portugal I must be a sucker for punishment


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

Horus said:


> Thanks I trust nobody in Egypt more so after living here on this forum for a while it's like a mini window into hell.
> 
> If the land sharks don't get you ones in the sea will
> 
> ...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

greeny said:


> Horus said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks I trust nobody in Egypt more so after living here on this forum for a while it's like a mini window into hell.
> ...


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Internet banking.
Only do online banking with banks that use an *online security device*.

The online security device is unique device that can be used for your online banking, that generates a unique one use code. One bank I use it comes in the form of a small device that you can click to your keyring and another bank it comes in the form of a small calculator.

The Online Security Device enables access to Internet Banking by using a process called '2-factor authentication', which means there are 2 steps to authenticate the Internet Banking user. 

Step 1 involves the registered user logging in using an Internet Banking ID and Password know only to themselves.
The second step (hence the term 2-factor authentication) involves the generation of a unique code from the Online Security Device.
Online Security Device will generate a time-sensitive, single-use six-digit security code for customers to use when logging on and for selected Internet Banking transactions. The device generates random codes which can only be used once, and is entered once the user has completed Step 1, above.

The security device helps protect you from phishing, Trojans/keylogging, shoulder surfing and screen capturing since it is only valid for a shorter period of time and can only be used once. Someone who observed or captured your security code for Internet Banking would not be able to re-use this same security code for access.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

If you’re having doubts about some “virus” being planted into your laptop, the “modern” laptops provide the “System recovery” option on the boot screen, it allows you to restore the system to the point when you’ve just purchased the machine WITHOUT deleting any of your personal files.......But please note that some do NOT provide such an option and restoring the system in that case WILL cause you to loose your personal files.

A healthy move is to clean up your browser’s history and cookies (System's cookies too, not just the browser's) every now and then, cause cookies are the hacker’s gate to your machine, I use a software called CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download for that, very useful tool, and it’s free........

MaidnScotland, I had a similar problem with my MSN account, it was also very obvious when trying to have a voice conversation with anyone on my list, I won’t go into the details, but changing my router setting to be able to obtain a dynamic IP address and changing my MSN password helped with that, well, that’s what I’m hoping anyway 

A suggestion that might sound stupid, but duh, it’s Egypt :lol:

When connecting to the internet via a new ISP or a new IP address, and for a couple of weeks (Preferably for a month though, just till you pay your first bill!) Just make sure you don’t go anywhere near a political website or use anything “political” as a keyword for any search..........And what’s even better?? Search for words like weed, drugs, alcohols, sex, etc. LOL! That will most probably keep you “safe”, at least for a while anyway! Searching for such “things” will prove that you’re just a typical “good” Egyptian citizen in case "someone" was watching! And will put you away from any possible risk! Hopefully anyway!

Have a nice staying


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Good advice about workers but how can you be sure about the maid best not to let anyone in unless your husband present not until your sure of maid and that may take a while


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> Good advice about workers but how can you be sure about the maid best not to let anyone in unless your husband present not until your sure of maid and that may take a while




Come on lets get real.. you will be saying dont go out without you husband next

Leave the door wide open is the standard practice... also do not have a conversation with the workman... and never sit and have a cup of tea and a chat with him as we do in the UK


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> If you’re having doubts about some “virus” being planted into your laptop, the “modern” laptops provide the “System recovery” option on the boot screen, it allows you to restore the system to the point when you’ve just purchased the machine WITHOUT deleting any of your personal files.......But please note that some do NOT provide such an option and restoring the system in that case WILL cause you to loose your personal files.
> 
> A healthy move is to clean up your browser’s history and cookies (System's cookies too, not just the browser's) every now and then, cause cookies are the hacker’s gate to your machine, I use a software called CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download for that, very useful tool, and it’s free........
> 
> ...


System restore will not get rid of a virus as I had one which was resident within the back up file, best to have a virus scanner with heuristic scanning such as AVG which is free and comes with a firewall. 

On a routine basis I just back all my important files up to a 30GB memory card, takes a while but does the job, always make sure you have your system restore and driver discs to hand in case you need to do a clean install.

As for searching on certain "unsavoury" websites I will have a VPN tunnel so I can look at what I want from day one without anyone knowing that way that I am partial to camels like the one below with red lip stick and high heels.


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

Im on Etisalat USB modem and 6Gb goes so fast and after that the speed is soo slow like i cant even open up hotmail or FB sometimes which can so frustrating! Im looking to change to a regular wireless line, prolly much better usage wise...


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Horus said:


> System restore will not get rid of a virus as I had one which was resident within the back up file, best to have a virus scanner with heuristic scanning such as AVG which is free and comes with a firewall.
> 
> On a routine basis I just back all my important files up to a 30GB memory card, takes a while but does the job, always make sure you have your system restore and driver discs to hand in case you need to do a clean install.
> 
> As for searching on certain "unsavoury" websites I will have a VPN tunnel so I can look at what I want from day one without anyone knowing that way that I am partial to camels like the one below with red lip stick and high heels.


Such viruses are usually planted into your system files not the back up files, the virus then copies itself to other files in your drive and those copies would just infect the "new" system after restoring it, but to take effect, it needs to be in your system files, I just thought no one would even bother to restore their systems before they fully scan their drives........I mean what would be the point if the data on the drive wasn't secured? 

And it did work with an hp laptop pre-loaded with a Windows Vista OS 

The VPN connection, I do use certain ways to keep my arse safe sometimes, but never did use the VPN method, so I wouldn't know much about it, but the search way is just to get rid of their constant stupid behavior, apparently if you didn't draw much attention in your first couple of weeks, they just keep you off the watching list.....For a while anyway......:confused2:

Good luck


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Fatima said:


> Im on Etisalat USB modem and 6Gb goes so fast and after that the speed is soo slow like i cant even open up hotmail or FB sometimes which can so frustrating! Im looking to change to a regular wireless line, prolly much better usage wise...


I'm not sure of what the "6 Gb" thing is about? :confused2:

But what you're talkin' about do sound related to the Fair usage policy which was enforced by the ministry of communications and IT in here?

Or maybe you're just having a bad coverage? :confused2:

PS, Yes, the PDF file does say TEData, but that's cause I couldn't find any other links for the "official" statement in English, the fair usage policy is applied on ALL ISPs in Egypt......Not just TEData......


----------



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

*computers in egypt*



Horus said:


> I am just wondering I am taking a new lap top for my business however I prefer the traditional tower so I can have a large screen and hook up my speakers so I can listen to music.
> 
> Are these more expensive than the UK - and should I import a new one in a box and how do I go about doing this - is it excess baggage, do I need to declare it, is it best to say it is new / used etc?
> 
> ...


Hi we recently moved here and we use a laptop as the import duty is scandalas, i use a vodafone mobile stick it`s not brill but does the biz, cost from 50-150 le a month for connection


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Come on lets get real.. you will be saying dont go out without you husband next
> 
> Leave the door wide open is the standard practice... also do not have a conversation with the workman... and never sit and have a cup of tea and a chat with him as we do in the UK


yes lets get real a newcomer to egypt has no idea how the system works here and ive heard all the stories about these little mistakes from them that have led to disaster and no im not saying go out only with your husband im not the one who told a newcomer dont go out on your own down town
and yes lets get real


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> yes lets get real a newcomer to egypt has no idea how the system works here and ive heard all the stories about these little mistakes from them that have led to disaster and no im not saying go out only with your husband im not the one who told a newcomer dont go out on your own down town
> and yes lets get real


in the uk now they charge a fortune for a couple of hours work so sitting and having a cup of tea is not on the cards,unless your in a council house and tea and chat is ok


----------

